# Where are people going to get Ferts now?



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using the EI system for a couple years now.. originally I got my stuff from solar and more recently I've been getting it from tim (aquaflora).

Unfortunally, solar is now no longer and tim is not selling retail anymore.. so.. where are people getting their ferts now?


The ones I normally buy are 

Barr's GH Booster
Mono Potassium Phosphate 
Plantex CSM+B
Potassium Sulphate
Potassium Nitrate 

With the GH booster and the CSM+B being the hardest to find.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

You kiddin me....NOOOOOOOO....I need all of em myself....Stat


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is an analysis on the % in micro (trace) nutrients.
Fertilizer Comparison

Plantprod cheleted micronutrients mixed is the closest you will get to CSM+B. 
http://msds.plantprod.com/document/347

Jons plant factory has their own packaged chelated micro nutrient mixed. Not sure what % ratio.

Potassium sulphate and Mono Potassium Phosphate are the easiest to find.
potassium nitrate is getting harder because this is a restricted item due to this being part of a bomb component.

barr gH booster is an alternative to seachem equilibrium. If you want to go with barr booster. Go to an agricultural supplier store and ask them for gysum, epsom salt, potassium sulphate, Iron sulphate, Manganese sulphate. Personally, I would just get seachem equilibrium. 25kg bags last a long time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many mail order places to get ferts from the US, with the exception of potassium nitrate, which many people will not ship. Rex Grigg sells ferts, for instance. But as EDGE said, I'd look at Jon's to get as much as you can first.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions.. I'll give jon's to see what they got.

One of the "problem" is that I have a 100g tank that I do 50% water changes on daily. Because of this end up going through a LOT of ferts and GH booster.

I do have seachem equilibrium at home but it's not a cost effective solution........ but then again i've never tried pricing out the big bags of the stuff.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You missed the GB where we got it for $5 a kg from J&L. Perhaps you can look into another. I know where you are coming from as I have a 100 discus tank and a 125 gallon CO2 injected that I am dosing EI.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know if any of the sponsors here will be selling the Aquaflora fertilizers now, as a few already carry there plant selection? It would be awesome to continue to get the stuff locally


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The other thing we can do is have someome arrange a GB with Tim at Aquaflora. I'd certainly be interested in Potassium sulphate.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Last I heard, retailers selling dry KNO3 needed a permit to sell KNO3. 

Why not have someone drive out to Evergro and pick up a bag of 25kg k2so4 and 25kg kh2po4. Split the cost between everyone? kno3 is much harder to get. Not sure what the agricultural supplier required to sell to a customer.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also get ferts from aquariumfertilizers.com (for some dumb reason, I can't get the site to populate using IE8, but Google Chrome works) . They ship to Canada. This is where I got my last batch of ferts.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If buying it by the bag at an agri supplier, would there be any concerns about fillers in the fertilizer mix polluting the tank?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The hydroponic stores get them from the agricultural supplier as well. Most if not all the chemicals has fillers. There is very few dry fertilizer that is 100% pure.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless you are referring to the cleanliness of the fertilizer. Ask for solution grade.

normally, potassium nitrate is 13-0-46. which means 13% nitrogen, 46% potassium. and 41% filler.

EDIT: oops. 13% nitrogen. not nitrate. nitrate is roughly 4.4x nitrogen. 

The closest chemical I have come across with 99.9% purity is calcium chloride anhydrous.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can get lab grade stuff that's 99% pure but it's not needed and I don't think you would like the price. I looked into it once since I thought it would be cost effective. NOT


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hey All I spoke to Tim at AquaFlora Nurseries and he apologizes to all the individuals whom are waiting for a response, he has been tied up with business and is doin his best to get caught up....He in fact is still selling fertz...so if anyone needs em go see him in abby Mon-Fri.....I'm making my way out there this coming week so if anyone wants anything contact me and I can do my best to accomodate....but payment will be required before pick up....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sorry for all the posts...but forgot to mention Pat(Mykiss) Canadian Aquatics carries all but Plantex CSM+B....but don't quote me on this...lol


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

solution grade KNO3 is 99-100% pure from junk and not that expensive direct from the agricultural supplier.

potassium nitrate msds
http://www.growercentral.com/UPLOADS/PDFS/potassium nitrate msds haifa 12 08.pdf

monopotassium phosphate msds
http://www.growercentral.com/UPLOADS/PDFS/mono potassium phosphate 0-52-34 msds (12-07).pdf

potassium sulphate
http://www.growercentral.com/UPLOADS/PDFS/sulphate of potash msds (03-08).pdf

These msds are from evergro page.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

wow..... in the 1 hour it took me to run to jon's there has been another full page of post 

quick update. Jon's only has K2SO4 (Potassium Sulphate). I paid approx $12 per kg of it.

He did not have any Potassium Nitrate or Mono Potassium Phosphate.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> wow..... in the 1 hour it took me to run to jon's there has been another full page of post
> 
> quick update. Jon's only has K2SO4 (Potassium Sulphate). I paid approx $12 per kg of it.
> 
> He did not have any Potassium Nitrate or Mono Potassium Phosphate.


If you need the phosphate, I have a couple of pounds you can have. I no longer dose it, as I seem to get enough by just feeding the fish.


----------

